# Looking for a new tail stock keep for a Sanbao HQ-500C



## ac16 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I have bought a Sanbao HQ-500C, however the keep on the tail stock (2"x2" plastic holding roller bearing in which the tailstock spindle passes) is broken (good old adage of a machine is only as strong as its weakest part). I have been madly searching for a replacement but my searches have come up with nothing. Any thoughts?

Cheers
Robert


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2014)

Can you give us more information about the lathe.  How big is it?  Attach some pictures of the lathe and damaged tailstock.

If its a Asian built lathe, there's a very good chance of finding something that will match up to it.  If not, find a complete tailstock close to it and modify to to fit.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 21, 2014)

Robert--please post a picture of the broken part---if it is like the bearing insert in a thompson like bearing then maybe you could just buy the insert--Dave


----------

